# Paradigm Studio 60 versus Signature S6



## tusker (Mar 2, 2013)

Anyone compare the Studio 60 versus Signature S6? What did you think, worth the extra cost?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Interesting that you ask about the Studio 60 vs the S6 instead of the Studio 100 vs S6.
Even so the price jump to the Signature series is significant, only you can decide if it's worth it.
While I am not willing to jump to that price level I have heard several even more expensive speakers that I would deem worth it...so the S6's may very well be worth $6.6k.


----------



## tusker (Mar 2, 2013)

chashint said:


> Interesting that you ask about the Studio 60 vs the S6 instead of the Studio 100 vs S6.
> Even so the price jump to the Signature series is significant, only you can decide if it's worth it.
> While I am not willing to jump to that price level I have heard several even more expensive speakers that I would deem worth it...so the S6's may very well be worth $6.6k.


Thanks for the response. I was thinking a comparison of the Studio 60 and S6, but it could also be the Studio 100 versus the S8's. Ive heard them in my local store, and have owned the Studio 60's and 100's. Was hoping that someone has upgraded and can provide some longer term feedback on their opinion of the differences.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

You should also listen to the 30th anniversary Tribute


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

If you have owned the Studio 60 & 100...did you think the Studio 100 was worth the price premium over the Studio 60?
If not then it would be difficult to imagine the Signature series being $$$$ better.
Chances are you have a leg up on most here since you have owned two of the Studio series speakers and can audition all of them.

What I meant to say is...if I get to decide I will pick the highest model available that your bank account can afford.


----------



## ButchP (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm afraid you'll have to answer your own question, and then only by making the comparison for yourself. Jumping from the Studio 60v2 to the Studio 100v2 was worth it to me. Jumping from the Servo 15 to the Signature subwoofer was worth it to me. 

I've listened to the signature series and though I like them, I am not willing to make the jump from the 100's to the Signature line. It's not worth it to me mainly because my pocket book couldn't stand-up to a $6K+ upgrade. 

I guess the question of whether or not something is worth doing is, for me, more dependent on my allowable budget than it is my ears.

However, if I were in the market for a $6K speaker, I would not limit myself to the S6. I would audition as many speakers in that price range as I could.


----------



## CHASLS2 (Jun 18, 2011)

I am sure happy with my Sig2 v3's. Not sure if it would be worth a jump from the Studio 60's to the S6's.


----------

